# Lgb 2085d



## thebigtrain

Folks,

I'm sorry I don't have any measurements to provide, except that it crawls around at full throttle. I am also using a 5006/5007 setup to power it so it should be getting enough juice for the motors, lights and smoke unit.

For those of you with those locos, or similar, as alot of the mallets use the same drives, can you comment on the running speed? My recently acquired 2085D seems very slow compared to other large 2 engine locos like the 2040, 2051, etc. There doesn't seem to be anything wrong, and it's been lightly used. Is this just the way the loco is geared? I'm not looking for Stainz-Speed here.

regards.
thebigtrain


----------



## tworail

Hi,

My Hanomag mallet runs very slowly as well. I'm told this is normal of all LGB mallets, and nothing is wrong. It is geared similar to the prototype which would run between 30-40km/h.

Hope this helps.


----------

